# Veritas Small BU Smoother



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Nicely done Derek !
I find it interesting to see the handle difference, the angles, between the handle added block plane (I have that setup) and the larger planes.
My full size Veritas scraper plane has the more upright handle as well, don't fiind it that "comfey" but the other, which matches the angle of all my other planes, Stanley, Millers Falls, Sargent and Ohio Tools, is nice.


----------

